
Rich Kids of Instagram Epitomize Everything Wrong with Instagram - johnbenwoo
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2012/07/rich-kids-instagram-epitomize-everything-wrong-instagram/54744/
======
lmm
The process of making art ought to die the same death as the author in
literature. A work should stand on its own merits; whether you spent months
learning how to process a particular ancient film stock or pushed a button in
a program is really irrelevant to the artistic value of the end product.

~~~
incongruity
I would actually argue the exact opposite – sometimes the process makes all
the difference for the level of respect one should accord to the piece.

For example: <http://www.deviantart.com/#/d57smxx> – that is a piece of vector
art. If I didn't know that it was an image produced over 90 hours by an artist
in a vector environment, I'd probably just say "decent portrait" and move on.
Instead, I am floored and my respect for the creator of the piece is
multiplied hugely.

How, exactly, do we separate the act of creativity from the product of it? The
two are so intertwined that I think it's often hard to do.

In any case, I don't agree with the author of this piece. Technology advances
and always resets the bar for technical achievement. That's a good thing – it
challenges us to go beyond, to explore further, while opening new worlds to
those who wouldn't or couldn't.

Instead of looking down one's nose to prove superiority, they ought to get out
and make something _better_ , harder, more interesting.

